# any ideas 96 polaris with blade



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a 96 Polaris with a 50 inch blade and have about 3000 in it. I thought it would help with walks and all but when it comes down to it i don't have time to mess with it when it snows and when i head out at 2a.m. the streets are not plowed and with trailer in tow its the tail wagging the dog effect...any ideas...keep it or sell it? how do you guys use them and do they make you money and save time? any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont take mine with when i plow. A trailer just gets in the way and the driveways i do are spread apart in town. not worth it by the time i drop the tailgate, drop the ramps, unstrap, unload, plow and reload. i can shovel the walk in less time. The fourwheeler is mostly personal use.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

*thanks im justified*

i have a 96 polaris 500 explorer with new tires new 50 blade with manual lift system asking 3000.00


----------

